# [Hilfe]: Viele Bilder mit einem mal verkleinern



## Unicate (26. August 2006)

Hi ihr!

Ich habe ein riesen Problem. Ich habe eine Homepage für die Hochzeit eines Freundes gemacht. Nun, nach ihrer Hochzeit, sollen die Hochzeitsbilder in einer Galerie angezeigt werden. Das Script hab ich schon fertig geschrieben.
Aber: Mein Freund hat auf seinem Webserver nur 50MB Speicherplatz.
Nun habe ich hier so um die > 200 Fotos, die ich verkleinern müsste, was ein riesen aufwand wäre, wenn ich die alle einzeln verkleinern würde.

Es muss doch ein Programm geben, welches mir alle Fotos auf einnmal verkleinert.
Welches Programm nehmt ihr und mit welchem geht es gut?
Ich habe z.Z. nur Fireworks da. Es sollte auch damit gehen, aber ich weiß nicht wie.

Wenn mir einer mal schnell eine Anleitung schreiben könnte, wäre ich euch sehr Dankbar.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. August 2006)

Hallo,

Schau mal hier in dem Thread ganz unten die verwandten Themen - dieses Problem wurde
schon öfters benannt und gelöst ;-) - mögliche Suchworte: "Stapelverarbeitung, Irfan View"


----------

